# Machete ...



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt6dEbUBuzY&feature=related


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Corro a cercarlo!


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Corro a cercarlo!


 per ora è solo un falso trailer... era inserito prima di planet terror! Ma visto il successo, Rodriguez lo sta girando veramente :carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> per ora è solo un falso trailer... era inserito prima di planet terror! Ma visto il successo, Rodriguez lo sta girando veramente :carneval:


:racchia:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

L'uscita e' prevista in Aprile... mi trascinero' al cinema:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> L'uscita e' prevista in Aprile... mi trascinero' al cinema:carneval:


 Non ci son santi, questo non me lo perdo :carneval:


----------

